# When do i not put the babies in the box at night ?



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

When is it safe to let the babies sleep outside the nestbox at night ? Page and Moondoggie really don't like being in there anymore and comes out when i put them back in lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If they want to stay out, let them stay out. I don't put my babies back, if they don't go back in themselves that's fine.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Alright thanks much . I figured they would be fine out of the box since i keep my room pretty warm since its winter here . It is around 80 81 at all time untill it warms up to around 60 outside


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well they're fully feathered now so they can regulate their own temp, so sleeping in the box isn't important to them as much anymore.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

I am not that well experienced in this subject, but I will try and imput! Me myself, I would let the chicks sleep wherever they want in the cage, taking into acount that they are almost fully feathered and that the room is really warm. But since they are still chicks, they might hurt themselves by falling onto the cage floor. This might it even not be required but it is good to be on the safe side and put cushioning on the floor. maybe you already did this, and I believe you did!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When the babies can stand on a perch while they're awake without frequently losing their balance, they're ready to sleep on a perch too.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

All 3 can perch and only fall if someone knocks them off like mom and dad lol Page is the stablest on the perch tho he has figured out how to go up and down them . Moondoggie and Mocha are still a little unsure about climbing up and down them


----------

